# Single TBG enough for squirrel/rabbit hunting?



## tinbird (Feb 20, 2013)

A real Noob here guys and I've spent more than a few of my minutes searching various slingshot forums, the web, the rosetta stone, tea leaves and the pschic friends network and can proudly say that I'm really confused at best.

My question is: would the above set up with a Hatcock Sniper be enough to hunt squirrels/rabbits if I were to use 3/8" hexnuts?

Should these hexnuts be weighted with lead for a single TBG setup?

I would be limiting my shots to distances that I can reliably make hits to a 1" circle.

I am just learning to use my SS and so, at this juncture, I'm not proficient enough to want to use the SS yet to hunt with.

I realize that a lot of hunting setups use multibands, but I wish to start out at an easily manageable draw weight.

My bands are 7" in length

Draw length, anchoring at base of ear is: 32"

I want to also thank everyone on this forum for a great site and supportive responses that I've noted while spending countless hours on here so far!!!

Tb


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I use a 1in to 3/4in taper and kill squirrels and rabbits


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Singles are plenty powerful. Tapping a small piece of lead in the center of the hex nut will make a huge difference in energy delivered.

Oh and , Welcome to the forum !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are on the right track with respect to draw weight. Going for really heavy draw is just going to degrade your accuracy. Use what you are comfortable with and can shoot well. Practice, practice, practice. Single TBG will do just fine for you on small game as long as you can take head shots.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Yup 1" to 3/4" taper is great.. i love it with 10mm lead.


----------



## tinbird (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanx for the responses and welcome guys, it's nice to be part of a forum that is as supportive and informative as this one !!!

Tb


----------

